# How To Reinforce 6" Cmu Foundation ??



## wannabebuilder (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Everyone, 

Blg. Dept. total PITA - won't answer ANY questions. Anyone have actual experience retro fitting C. Block foundation to support 2nd Story Addition?
My present foundation is 2 coarses hollow 6" CMU on a 7x12" NOT reinforced concrete footing. How can I make it support a 2nd story? I only need to do about 20 - 30' of it. (I would tear it out completely but those bstrds won't let me do it right). I have thought of carefully busting away most of the block except the back 1" then I could pour an 8" thick concrete wall against them. That doesn't fix the un-reinforced footer though. Maybe if the new wall was 10" thick I could sort of add an off-set footer next to the old with lots of re-bar?

Should I blow out sections every 6' and put in a big footer for a wood post OR maybe a concrete sono-tube post? This is just so retarded. If the BO would spend 1/2 as much time helping me as he does saying "I'm not going to design it for you" I would be out of his hair. But he won't..........

Ideas anyone? Thanks.


----------



## mudmixer (Jan 2, 2007)

I answered your post elswhere also.

It is not a problem with the 6" block. You can go 22 stories with 6" loadbearing masonry without steel or concrete columns.

The problem is the official that may have taken a position and will not change until someone like an engineer can give him a way to justify changing his position. The official will not try to tell you what to do for obvious legal reasons.

Dick


----------

